# Megavape nico-e bubblegum trouble?



## Angelus (29/5/17)

good day all

I just came from a tobacconist in Durban and I been looking for a bubblegum flavour for a while and once I bought the flavour I thought to look it up online and can't really find much, other then places advertising it.

It a blue bottle with mv on the front and also has nico-e on it and the address on it is in South Africa, unit 3 glen key village aviation circle city airport Cape Town telephone number 0027 21 385 0400. 

I read a few posts in the forum regarding this megavape and nico-e so now I wondering if I should vape it or not? 

Thanks for the help and input


----------

